# Auto opening large drawer!!



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, Whilst we have the Allegro 96, we too had the opening drawer (as we were going round a roundabout in Barcelona - scared the c**p out of us).

On examination - I think the catch is deliberatly weak, as the only thing stopping it is the fascia under the sink, ½" MDF??. I discovered that the clip has a small spacer between it and the fascia, take that away and the clip does not make contact, and so the the contact of the clip to the door is probably less that 2mm!!

So I have made a solid bracket out of alumimiumm screwed to the top 1" MDF and the front fascia, and also glued with marine adhesive. This transfers the load up to the worktop which is much stronger, and should save the fascia being taken off if the door tries to open.

The only down side is two c/s screw heads showing when the drawer is open - and these will be covered by two brown patches

I will try to attach a file which shows the general arrangement.

Bill & Patsy


----------

